# Bar tires



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Like I have posted before....i love these bar tires So who runs these on the front for winter?? pros/cons? +/- ?? ins/outs?? better/worse??? let me hear about them :truth:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I personaly don't use them on the front But there is a Guy over on the garden web named spanman That uses them on the front of his GX355 and Had no particular problems with them You can see his setup at www.weekendfreedommachines.org


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Sergeant! Long time no see. Great to have you back posting! :thumbsup: I thought perhaps you might have been recalled or under the weather.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John Deere Dave _
> *Like I have posted before....i love these bar tires So who runs these on the front for winter?? pros/cons? +/- ?? ins/outs?? better/worse??? let me hear about them :truth: *


 I think i will put them on the front of my CC GT 2554 if i can find the rite size ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey LB Hear me on this one OK!!!

I Took the high road a few days ago to defend you and you damn well know it !!

You have just resurected another thread that is almost two years old!! 

Grab a clue , most of those fine folks are no longer with us !! Get it!

Post a new one and we will come (whats left of us) to help in any way we can!!

Look at THE DATE of the last response If it's over 6 to 9 months old start a new one!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

There are several reasons for this and as I recall most of them have been explained in painstaking detail to you I'm also aware that you continually crosspost on MTF!! (no problem with that, we are happy to have the healthy crosstalk!!

I speak not for TF nor MTF just me!! I will not add to any thread that is over and past the new begining of TF and I already have been ****canned twice here so my pataience is running damn thin with those that can't follow a simple request!!!

Dean


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang, Dean.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bruceman _
> *Dang, Dean. *


Please elaborate on your meaning of Dang, Dean.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think he meant you came down on LB a little hard - you definitely have some good points - I just dont the feeling LB59 did it or is doing it with bad intent


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> * I just dont Have the feeling LB59 did it or is doing it with bad intent *


I don't Either.
L
O 
L


----------

